# EEA2 Residence Card - Passport Return Request



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello all,

I am in limbo right now. I am a Non-EEA family member of an EEA citizen. On 3 January this year I applied for RC. UKBA has not yet made a decision on my application. 

Meanwhile, I have to travel abroad for work on 13 June until 20 June. I would like to request return of my passport from UKBA asap. However there seem to be different approaches to do so. Some say the request should go from the EU sponsor i.e. spouse, and the others say it should be from the main applicant i.e. non-EEA family member. In the past I made an inquiry on this matter and the UKBA replied that only EEA citizens are eligible for this facility, not non-EEA members. If a non-EEA family member requests passport return, the whole application will be withdrawn. Here is the text from UKBA website: 
"For all applications other than European and nationality applications, if you request the return of documents, your application will be automatically withdrawn and your application fee will not be refunded. For certain application types travel on an applicant's passport will invalidate the application and it would be deemed withdrawn." weblink: UK Border Agency | Return of documents

In view of this information, I will much appreciate it if someone could advise me on this matter. I am going to launch my request this upcoming Friday. 

Thanks!​


----------



## UK-GTR (May 14, 2013)

Hi koor,

For applications under EU rules, return of passports does not cause termination of the application. I applied for an EEA RC (EEA2) in early June last year, waited until UKBA had signed for receipt of the package, and immediately requested both my and my spouse's passports back (I'm the non-EEA, but I sent the request for both of us). I had the passports back in about 5 days, and got the EEA RC in October.


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi UK-GTR,

Many thanks for the information; much appreciated. Can you also please guide me as how to proceed with it? Do I need to fill a form? Where did you send your request? Any email address? 




UK-GTR said:


> Hi koor,
> 
> For applications under EU rules, return of passports does not cause termination of the application. I applied for an EEA RC (EEA2) in early June last year, waited until UKBA had signed for receipt of the package, and immediately requested both my and my spouse's passports back (I'm the non-EEA, but I sent the request for both of us). I had the passports back in about 5 days, and got the EEA RC in October.


----------



## UK-GTR (May 14, 2013)

koor said:


> Hi UK-GTR,
> 
> Many thanks for the information; much appreciated. Can you also please guide me as how to proceed with it? Do I need to fill a form? Where did you send your request? Any email address?


In June 2012, the process was to email the UKBA EU Division at [email protected], stating names of passport holders and Royal Mail tracking number of the original EEA2 application package -- I also included passport numbers and countries of origin just to be safe. I had an email response by the next day, and had the passports back in 5 business days. COA followed one day later. I have subsequently heard that it's mandatory to use the document return request form (ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/aboutus/contact/return-of-documents - add www in front of that), but others are of the position that this does not apply to EEA applications, and those people should still use the email. It also seems to be random chance how long it takes to get your passports back, and I believe I was very lucky at 5 business days.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


koor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in limbo right now. I am a Non-EEA family member of an EEA citizen. On 3 January this year I applied for RC. UKBA has not yet made a decision on my application.
> 
> ...



If your trip is a legit business trip, enclose the letter you might have received from HR and your itinerary. In Liverpool they deal with "emergency request" - " life or death" requests daily, but none of them have a valid evidence.

When I requested my passport, I even included all the names and telephone numbers of the people that needed to see me and my passport. (Met-Police, Canadian Embassy, my client in Canada, etc)


Animo
(Cheers)​


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello UK-GTR and Jrge,

Thanks a lot for the very useful information and advice; appreciated. Having gone through the above link (ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/aboutus/contact/return-of-documents) it seems like I will have to go through the new procedure i.e. request passport return using the the given form. Also, I can also include the invitation letter from the other country and my e-ticket and travel itinerary. I just hope they won't refuse to return my passport on the grounds that I am not an EEA citizen because lately I have heard of such cases as there have been several changes in UKBA rules. 

Once again many thanks.


----------



## UK-GTR (May 14, 2013)

koor said:


> Hello UK-GTR and Jrge,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the very useful information and advice; appreciated. Having gone through the above link (ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/aboutus/contact/return-of-documents) it seems like I will have to go through the new procedure i.e. request passport return using the the given form. Also, I can also include the invitation letter from the other country and my e-ticket and travel itinerary. I just hope they won't refuse to return my passport on the grounds that I am not an EEA citizen because lately I have heard of such cases as there have been several changes in UKBA rules.
> 
> Once again many thanks.


Always happy to help out a fellow North American. If I were you I'd pursue both methods - email and form. In fact, email the form to the EU division as well. For the record I didn't list any reason why I wanted the passports back, and provided them nothing more than I mentioned above. My EEA spouse was not involved in the process at all. But if you're concerned, why not just send the email/form jointly in both your names?


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks indeed for the good tips. I should certainly send the form to both destinations, and also launch a joint-request in both our names, at least for the peace of my mind. I will be making this request on this Friday, and will keep you all posted on the progress. Fingers crossed for me!



UK-GTR said:


> Always happy to help out a fellow North American. If I were you I'd pursue both methods - email and form. In fact, email the form to the EU division as well. For the record I didn't list any reason why I wanted the passports back, and provided them nothing more than I mentioned above. My EEA spouse was not involved in the process at all. But if you're concerned, why not just send the email/form jointly in both your names?


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello UK-GTR and Jrge,

Just wanted to update you folks as promised. After a long ordeal, I received my passport today with RC in. Initially they totally refused to return my passport for travel stating that this facility is no longer available for non-EEA family members of Bulgarian and Romanian citizens. Its only available to citizens of these two countries. Thus the only option would be to withdraw the application, and reapply after the travel. So they gave me two options: whether to withdraw or wait until a decision has been made. I decided to withdraw and informed them by email cause my institution has already paid up front my traveling costs etc. However, my case worker seemed to be very cooperative, kind and nice person. They did their best to convince their senior management that my application will soon enter the six month period so the urgency of the situation. Also I provided the invitation letter from the other country, my tickets, and letter from my institution here concerning their funding for my travel. With all these efforts and hassles, eventually they decided to issue the RC. 

I would like to thank you both for the advice. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## luckyaussie (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi, I created an account just to post my experience and timeline as I am feeling pretty lucky about it and forums like this have been very helpful for us. We would not have known we could request our passports back as soon as our application was received without other user's tips.

My husband is a New Zealander with a Hungarian (EU) passport exercising Treaty rights and I am Australian.
- 3rd Sep 2014 - I submitted our EEA2 application via royal mail next day post with a self addressed next day return envelope enclosed.
- 4th Sep 2014 - UKBA signed for it before 8am! I applied that evening for the return of our passports using the online system. I did not give a reason as to why we needed them (we had read other posts that were successful with no real urgent need).
- 17th Sep 2014 - We received the return envelope with my COA (dated 15th Sep) both our passports and an accompanying letter about the return of our passports dated 16 Sep.

I am currently looking for a job and we booked travel for next weekend before we realised they may hold our passports for a while so are VERY happy about the 2 weeks in total/10 business days timeline!

Will try to remember to update when the residence card comes through or if there are any problems. I guess they have 6 months from now so fingers crossed. Good luck to others.


----------



## veritens (May 23, 2014)

Hey all, 

I'm the spouse of a EEA National, I have my Family Permit and I'm about to apply for the Residence Card. 

I read here that I can claim my passport back after applying, but do I have to give it back again at some point? How's the RC issued if not?

I really appreciate any infos you can give me!

V.


----------



## luckyaussie (Sep 17, 2014)

V, I am not 100% sure, but believe can be issued as a separate item rather than a stamp in your passport, which means they can mail it to you without needing your passport again. I have not received any more updates from the home office, so no request for my passport back. 
Try googling this and you will get a few links: Residence Card on A4 Sheet of Paper


----------



## wanderlustrider (Jan 31, 2015)

luckyaussie said:


> V, I am not 100% sure, but believe can be issued as a separate item rather than a stamp in your passport, which means they can mail it to you without needing your passport again. I have not received any more updates from the home office, so no request for my passport back.
> Try googling this and you will get a few links: Residence Card on A4 Sheet of Paper



Hi There! Do you have an update? I applied on Nov.01 and still waiting. I'm getting nervous because my working holiday visa will expire may.15th.


----------



## luckyaussie (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi There, I received an A4 piece of paper as my residence permit and they did not ask for my passport back. I bought a clear plastic wallet to carry it in so it doesn't get damaged over time. 

I put my application in around early September and received the official paper about a month after. I hope that helps! I am guessing Christmas/NY things will be a bit slower than usual. Good luck!


----------



## checopete (Mar 5, 2015)

Hiya people

I though it might be useful to report the timeline of my EEA Residence Card application

Chilean national (german spouse) applying for an EEA Residence Card.

- EEA2 form sent on 10 Feb, including a self addressed envelop special delivery.
- Certificate of application received on 16 Feb, dated 13 Feb.
- I requested both passports back on 25 Feb through the UKBA form. I ticked the box 'urgent' due to travel.
- The passports arrived on 05 March, including a letter saying they will let me know when they have a decision on my application.

I presume I will receive the RC on an A4 paper, as luckyaussie did; I will update when that happens.
Hope this helps!


----------



## wannajok (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am a French national and my husband is an Indian. He has an EEA family permit and we are going to apply for the EEA residence card.

Could you please give me some information about the following?

1/ As we need to provide original documents which kind of postal did you use? Did you post it through Royalmail?

2/ Once we apply for the EEA RC and ask for the return passport can my husband travel out of uk? I read in some places that it was advisable not to travel.

Thank you for your help


----------



## plumcherry1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi people,
i have an urgent query and I hope some one on here can help it is linked to this topic.
i did an EEA2 application in November 2014 and was refused and my passport retained in April 2015 due to my EEA sponsor not excising their treaty rights at time the decision was made. 
I have how ever made a fresh application as my husband is working full time now.
I submitted the fresh application in September 2015 and have enrolled my bio-metric details.
can I request my passport and that of my EEA sponsor though I was refused in my previous application and passport retained? 
An urgent response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can request the return of passports.


----------



## hopedj (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello to everyone here,I applied for EEA2 from August 5,2015 I'm still waiting for the result.How can I request my passport back, can anyone give me what the link of the site I need to go?many thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Return_of_Documents.ofml Select EEA.


----------



## hopedj (Dec 6, 2014)

*thanks.*



Joppa said:


> https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Return_of_Documents.ofml Select EEA.


Hi Joppa,thanks for the response.Should I need to provide supporting documents,since my reason is to travel abroad?
Many thanks.
Hope


----------



## hopedj (Dec 6, 2014)

*thanks.*



Joppa said:


> https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Return_of_Documents.ofml Select EEA.


Hi Joppa,thanks for the response.Should I need to provide supporting documents,since my reason is to travel abroad?
Many thanks.
Hope


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Just state you need them for travel. If there is a compassionate reason, such as sudden illness in the family or bereavement which you declare, that may get a faster response.


----------



## acmartin (Mar 24, 2016)

*Self Addressed Envelope!?*

Is there going to be an issue getting documents back if I didn't include a self-addressed envelope when I sent my application!? I didn't read anything in the application saying that we needed to include that and now I am very worried! I sent my application 23 March 2016 and it was signed for 24 March 2016. I will need to request mine and my husband's passports back as we are planning a trip (he is a Czech national and I am from the US with an EEA Family Visa).



checopete said:


> Hiya people
> 
> I though it might be useful to report the timeline of my EEA Residence Card application
> 
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need self-addressed envelope for EEA family permit application.


----------



## erlols (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone help? 

I am a EU citizen, my wife (Japanese) applied for a EEA2 and is still waiting for the outcome after 3.5 months. We are considering applying for her passport return as we need to travel to Italy this July. 
I read on this and other forums that one do not need to withdraw an application in order to get her passport back. However, on the Home Office website, when selecting who is applying, I read the following: 

If I apply as 'EEA National Sponsor'

> As an EEA national Sponsor whose Non-EEA family member is making an application based on their relationship with you you can request the return of any documents which are wholly in your name (e.g. your passport) or jointly in your name (e.g. your wedding certificate).

If I apply as 'Main Applicant'

> As the main applicant i.e. the person in whose name the application was made, you can withdraw the application and request the return of any or all documents.

It looks like my wife has to withdraw her application if she wants her passport back.

Can anyone please help me to figure this out? 

Thank you a lot! 

Nic


----------

